# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 28, 32, 42... kilpailutus

## Waltsu

Linjan 28 sekä linjojen 32/42 muunnelmineen kilpailutusasiakirjat ovat nähtävissä täällä. Sopimusluonnoksessa mainitaan mm., että tilaaja saattaa pidentää kohteiden linjoja Kaarinan ja Raision puolelle.

Uudet sopimukset ovat voimassa keväästä 2010 kevääseen 2020.

----------


## Max

> Uudet sopimukset ovat voimassa keväästä 2010 kevääseen 2020.


Ei siis ratikkaa ennen sitä?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## JSL

Jospa vidoinkin saatais taas pernolainen koukkaamaan Ihalan tahi Vaisaaren kautta ja tyhmä Myllyn linja pois/muutettua.  :Smile:

----------


## helleh

> Jospa vidoinkin saatais taas pernolainen koukkaamaan Ihalan tahi Vaisaaren kautta ja tyhmä Myllyn linja pois/muutettua.


Miten se sitten eroais nykyisestä, muuta, kun Ihalalaisten ja Vaisaarelaisten matka-ajat kasvais huomattavasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei siis ratikkaa ennen sitä?


Ei se sinällään sitä tarkoita. Jos raitiotie Varissuolle tai Hepokullan, Nättinummen kautta Runosmäkeen toteutuu ennen 2020, voidaan Pansion/Pernon linjoille tai Kuralan-Kohmon linjalle osoittaa toiset linjaparit.

----------


## JSL

No, ensin vaikka torilta 42:sena, sieltä Ihalan läpi ja jatkaa torillepäin samalla lailla kuten "pummin" aikana, eli Pansion palolaitoksen ohi Länsikaarta satamaan. Osa vuoroista päinvastoin.

----------


## Waltsu

Tarjouspyyntöjä koskevia kysymyksiä ja tarkennuksia samassa osoitteessa eli täällä.

----------


## Rusetti

Tarjoukset piti jättää huhtikuun loppuun mennessä jotenka nyt sitten voidaan alkaa odotella tietoja voittajasta

----------


## JSL

Eli seinähulluille on annettu tilaisuus viilata omaa tarjoustaan. Tää on aivan malliesimerkki korruptiosta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä tarjouksessa "viilataan"?

----------


## JSL

No, se oli ihan villi veikkaus kun ihmeteltiin missä tulokset viipyvät!  :Very Happy:  Mutta, Turussahan on kaikki mahdollista..

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eiköhän nämä kaupungin sisäisten linjojen kilpailuttamiset ole Turussa kuitenkin hoidettu rehellisesti? Ongelmia aiemmin on tuottanut lähinnä yksi ainoa liikennöitsijä omilla toimillaan.

----------


## Niko

Andersson voitti 28 linjan. Kaikki autot uusia. Mielenkiintoista on, mitä autoja Oy Andersson Ab ostaa linjalle. Yksi uusi Irisbus EEV 2-akselinen on jo ennestään.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja linjat 31, 32, 42, 321,428 ja 429 voitti LS-Liikennelinjat.

Tulokset

----------


## JSL

Sehän meni sopivasti 28:n osalta, ei ole pitkää matkaa tallilta lähtöpaikalle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Niinpä, joka asiasta pitää löytää joku positiivinenkin puoli...

----------


## Lahti402

Mistä muuten johtuu, että kaikissa uusissa telibusseissa keskioven jälkeen on yleensä 2 porrasta ja takaovesta poistuttaessa niitä on helposti neljäkin. Huonojalkaisen on poistuttava keskiovesta, vaikka istuisi bussimatkan takaosassa. Lattia myös nousee niin paljon, että näyttää ruuhkabussissa joillakin matkustajilla ottavan jo pää kiinni kattoon jos joutuu aivan taakse seisomaan... On siinä matkustusnautinto kaukana, seisoo 15min pää vinossa, heh.

Esim. Varissuolle nyt liikennöivät hieman vanhemmat telibussit ovat mielestäni käteviä, takaosaan ja ulos sieltä pääsee ilman tikapuita. Johtuuko tämä "kehitys" eli portaiden lisääntyminen upouusissa busseissa uusista moottoreista vai mistä? Huonompaan suuntaan mennään tässä asiassa. :Icon Frown:

----------


## hylje

2-akselisissa moottoritila on lyhentynyt ja kasvanut korkeutta niin, että yhä suurempi osuus bussin sisätiloista on matalalla. Teleissä eroa ei ole niin paljoa. Johtuu moottorin rakenteesta: nyt saatavilla on lähinnä pystyssä olevia moottoreita jos matalalattia-alustan haluaa. Ennen moottori on saatettu pitää lappeellaan tai kallistettuna.

----------


## moxu

Voiskohan sen 28:n idioottimaisen kasin nyt jättää pois ja antaa Anderssonin uudistua ihan pelkällä kakkosella vaan..?

----------


## Niko

Andersson on tilannut 10 kpl 14,8 metrisiä GD Bus teliautoja. Autoissa on Webasto ilmastointi, peruutuskamera, ZF akselit, ZF automaattivaihdelaatikko, ZF ohjausjärjestelmä, Wabco jarrujärjestelmä, DVD järjestelmä kahdella näytöllä jne.

----------


## rheino

Mitä autoja nämä GD Bus ovat?

----------


## vristo

> Mitä autoja nämä GD Bus ovat?


Kiinalaisiako?  :Wink:  Golden Dragon Bus?

----------


## vristo

> Kiinalaisiako?  Golden Dragon Bus?


Googlettamalla "GD Bus" ei löydy mitään busseihin viittaavaa, mutta mulle tulee mieleeni kiinalaisten lisäksi, että voisiko olla jokin venäläinen bussinvalmistaja?

----------


## JSL

No, eilen mulle tuli joku unkarilainen firma: http://www.autocuby.pl/klik/KlikFile...gd272alcak.pdf

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> No, eilen mulle tuli joku unkarilainen firma: http://www.autocuby.pl/klik/KlikFile...gd272alcak.pdf


Tuo Güleryüz on turkkilainen firma, kotisivuillaan eivät tosin näy 12 metriä pidempiä busseja mainostavan: http://www.guleryuz.com/en/index.php?main=urunler .

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Laatutavaraa taas tulossa... :Laughing:  No, kukin tavallaan.

----------


## vristo

> Laatutavaraa taas tulossa... No, kukin tavallaan.


Siis mitä on tulossa? "GD Bus" ei ole ainakaan minulle vielä selvinnyt.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pikkulinnut laulavat, että kyse olisi sittenkin kinuskeista ja vriston ensimmäinen arvaus Kultaisesta Lohikäärmeestä pitäisi paikkansa.
Tämäkin on tosin vielä kuulopuhetta ja toivoisin, että joku asioista perillä oleva taho käyttäisi puheenvuoron tässä säikeessä.

----------


## Automies

> Pikkulinnut laulavat, että kyse olisi sittenkin kinuskeista ja vriston ensimmäinen arvaus Kultaisesta Lohikäärmeestä pitäisi paikkansa.



http://www.goldendragonbus.com/products.asp


Teliautoja ei ainakaan tuolla tehtaan sivuilla mainosteta, mutta kai sellaisiakin kiinalaiset tekisivät kunhan euroja lyödään pöytään tarpeeksi.


Aika näyttää mitä autoja sitten lopulta tulee.

----------


## Puolimatala

Sanotaanko, että aika rajunkuulonen juttu! 20 vuotta sitten Wiiman tehtailla olis sumppitauolla naureskeltu tälläselle jutulle  :Very Happy:  No maailma muuttuu nopeaan tahtiin. Saapas nähdä missä kunnossa on Chinan ihmeet viiden tai kymmenen vuoden kuluttua, ainakin Pietarissa tuli kuun alussa mentyä vuoden - pari vanhalla Yutongilla jonka lattia oli jo kovin pehmeä  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

Itse totean, että erittäin mielenkiintoinen hankinta. Golden Dragon Busin pääpaikka on tuossa meikäläisen naapurikaupungissa Xiamenissa, joka on erityistalousalueen asemassa täällä Kiinassa. Erittäin kaunis ja kehittynyt kaupunki täällä Kiinassa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiamen

Mitä tulee kiinalaisiin nykyaikaisiin kaupunkibusseihin, niin niiden tekniikka on monesti täysin länsimaista (ZF, Cummins, Iveco, Allison, jne.). Kulkevat tasaisesti ja hyvin. Työnlaatu sisätiloissa on ollut hyvää ja pohjoiseurooppalaisista malleista tuttuja nitinoitä ja muita ylimääraisiä, laatubussiin kuluumattomia ääniä en ole havainnut. Kiinnipitotangot ja penkit ovat tiukasti kiinni, eivätkä helise.

Fuzhou kaduilla ajelee tätä nykyä yli 50 tällaista (25 tulossa taas lisää syyskuussa) ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan nämä ovat täysin länsimaista tasoa. Lisäksi jousitus tuntuu erittäin mukavalta; pehmeä, mutta kuitenkin jämäkkä. Ajo-ominaisuudet ovat siis varsin hyvät. 

Jotain tällaisia (mutta siis telejä) nuo Auto Anderssonin Golden Dragonit tulevat ilmeisestikin olemaan.
thaitransit.blogspot.com

Golden Dragon in Bangkok

Xiamen Golden Dragon Hybrid Bus Praised by Hangzhou

Lisää tietoa kiinalaisista busseista; tämän kaupan jälkeen ne on syytä ottaa vakavasti myös Suomessa. Toki se on myös testi niiden soveltuvuudesta Suomen oloihin:
http://english.chinabuses.com
http://english.chinabuses.com/exposition/busworld2008/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:32 ----------

Pari videopätkää tuollaisen nykyaikaisen kiinalaiskaturi äänimaailmasta. Nämä ovat siis Sun Longeja Fuzhousta, mutta hyvinkin samanlaisella tekniikalla, kun Golden Dragonitkin:

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Fuzhoun+k...seja/Videoita/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:54 ----------

Hieman vielä lisää tekniikkatietoa Golden Dragonin nykyaikaisista busseista:

http://busesline.com/news/2009/0323/article_1166.html

----------


## Niko

Niin tosiaan. Tehdas on Golden Dragon Bus, joka valmistaa 25000 autoa vuodessa. Kyseessä siis Kiinan kärkipään bussivalmistaja. GD Bus toimii markkinoitinimenä Eurooppaan myytäville ja suunnitelluille autoille, koska luonnollisesta Golden Dragon ei ole Euroopassa vakavasti otettava nimi. Logo on GD Bussilla sama.

Ko 14,8m autoa ei ole ko valmistajalla ennestään, vaan se tehdään täysin Suomen tarpeiden ja vaatimusten mukaan. Penkkijärjestys täyttää Suomen avainkaupunkien vaatimukset, joissa teliautoilla suurin kysyntä (Helsinki, Tampere, Turku). Kiinassa auton maksimipituus voi olla ainoastaan 13,7 metriä. Jopa auton keulan design on poikkeava Golden Dragonin muista busseista. Autojen varustelu on myös huomattavasti parempi, kuin kotimaan autoilla. Lattialämmitys, ovikamerat, peruutuskamera, DVD ym. Penkit ovat ns lattiavapaat, joita tähän asti teliautoissa on ollut vain Scanialla. Siis täysin nykyaikainen eurooppalaistyylinen auto. Kuvia saadaan varmaan pian.

Suomessa GD Bussia edustaa A-Machinery. Nettisivut tulevat olemaan jonain päivänä osoitteessa www.gd-bus.fi

GD Bus kaavailee seuraavaksi Suomen markkinoille hybridiautoa. Suomi hybridin suunnittelu alkaa helmikuussa 2010. Golden Dragon on valmistanut Kiinassa 3 vuotta sarjatuotantoon hybridiautoa, joten kokemusta on ennestään jo rutkasti. GD hybridi perustuu kondensaattoritekniikkaan. Auto on siis helpompi ja halvempi huoltaa joten se on kompensaatio ympäristöystävällisyyttä ja kustannusten säästöä, toisin kuin akkujärjestelmään perustuvat hybridit. Kabussilla on myös kondensaattori hybridi, Volvolla taas akkuversio. GD Bus hybridi nähdään näillä näkymin Suomessa kaupunkiliikenteessä ensi kesän alussa tuotantokunnossa. Tarkoitus on kuulemma olla markkinoilla ensimmäinen.

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen hankinta tosiaankin. Piitääkin kertoa paikallisille bussibongareille tästä hankinnasta, josko niitä näkyisi vaikkapa testiajoissa jossainvaiheessa. Takuulla erottuu joukosta noin pitkät kaupunkitelibussit.

----------


## Niko

14,8 m on myös Volvon käyttämä teliauton pituus. Scala on 14,5m

----------


## vristo

> 14,8 m on myös Volvon käyttämä teliauton pituus. Scala on 14,5m


Toki, mutta noin pitkiä telibusseja ei tapaa kaupunkiliikenteessä täällä Kiinassa, kuten itsekin totesit. Volvoista ja Scanioista puhumattakaan. Itseasiassa koko telibussi on tyyppinäkin melkoinen harvinaisuus ja kun täällä halutaan suuremman matkustajakapasiteetin omaavia busseja, niin valinta on yleensä nivelbussi.

----------


## Niko

Juu totta, Kiinassa linja-auton maksimipituus voi olla 13,7 metriä. GD:llä on ennestään 13,7m teliautoa, mutta nyt pohjoismaiden markkinoille on siis tehty vartavasten 14,8m teliauto.

Lattiasta sen verran, että lattian pinnoitus on Ranskalaista Gerfloor coatingia, jolla on tällä hetkellä ainoana valmistajana iso E certifiointi.

Lisäyksenä vielä että Kiinan ja Venäjän markkinoille tätä materiaalia ei käytetä.

----------


## Automies

Anderssonin GD Bus -autot alkavat näemmä pikkuhiljaa valmistua

http://www.gfoto.com/Files/C720ED595...6EA4D2BFB2.JPG

----------


## hylje

Näyttää ihan Scalalta kyttyröineen!

----------


## Puolimatala

> Näyttää ihan Scalalta kyttyröineen!


No näinpä katsoin itsekkin aluksi! Harmi kun keulasta ei ole vielä kuvamatskua ilm. saatavilla? Ties vaikka GD tekis saman kuin Camo aikoinaan??  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Harmi kun keulasta ei ole vielä kuvamatskua ilm. saatavilla? Ties vaikka GD tekis saman kuin Camo aikoinaan??


Ihmeellisen intternetin syövereistä löytyi kaksi kuvaa, jotka luultavasti valehtelevat enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa:
 
Onneksi ei vähääkään Scalan virnettä naamalla!

----------


## Puolimatala

Keulasta tuli hiukkasen mieleen Man Lion's City.

----------


## JT

> Keulasta tuli hiukkasen mieleen Man Lion's City.


Juu, ja ehkä hiukan myös Volvo 8500:n muotoa on havaittavissa. Penkit taas näyttävät kuvasta katsoen valitettavan muovisilta - tulee väkisin ne CroTramin penkit mieleen, elleivät jopa ole samaa mallia.

----------


## Niko

Penkit on Fainsan valmistamat.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eiks ne olis voinu tilata hiukan halvemmalla ilman tuoleja, ja laittaa Ikaruksista parhaimmat paikalleen? Näin sitä on ennenkin tehty... :Tongue:

----------


## Topfer

Heip,

Olen tässä näin käyttänyt noita 28 busseja sen kolme päivää. Eli siis näitä kiinalaisia. Eipä ole pahaa sanottavaa... MUTTA. Onko niiden paineilmajousituksessa jotain häikkää? Itsehän en ymmärrä tekniikasta mitään, mutta kun ne bussit on nykyisin kallellaan oikealle (ovien suuntaan) ja aina kun tulee jyrkkä mutka, ne kallistuu entisestään ja takarenkaat ottavat kiinni koriin tai kori ottaa kiinni maahan. 

Tämä on todettavissa todella hyvin tuossa Uudenmaankadun risteyksessä, kun käännytään Hämeenkadulle. Ja sitten Nättinummessa kun ollaan, siellä on Eskonkadulla pari tiukkaa mutkaa, missä taas takarenkaat / kori ottaa kiinni. Se ääni on melkoisen huomattava. Ja en edes rupea puhumaan niistä pysähdysäänistä. Aina kun joku painaa stop nappia, soi joku piipperi 20 sekunnin ajan jotain Kiinan kansallismusiikkia, kuin 90-luvun kännyköissä ikään. Ja sitten aina kun bussi lähtee liikkeelle, se piippaa viisi kertaa jossain kuskilla... Joo. Kiina.

Ainiin, lisäyksenä että ainakin tiistaina menin ja tulin bussilla joka oli numeroitu 88:ksi. Jos siitä nyt jotain iloa on. Toinen lisäys kun muistin, se 88 rämisee ihan järkyttävästi toisinaan moottorin kohdalta. Ihan kuin siellä resonoisi jokin osa tai jokin moottoriin liittyvä. Se on sellainen nakuttava korkea ääni. Se häviää kun kierrokset nousee korkealle (yleensä ylämäessä, esim. torilta Nättinummeen mentäessä) ja sitten moottori on normaalin hiljainen. 

Ajattelin jos joku nyt osaisi valistaa tietämätöntä...

----------


## Niko

> Heip,
> 
> Olen tässä näin käyttänyt noita 28 busseja sen kolme päivää. Eli siis näitä kiinalaisia. Eipä ole pahaa sanottavaa... MUTTA. Onko niiden paineilmajousituksessa jotain häikkää? Itsehän en ymmärrä tekniikasta mitään, mutta kun ne bussit on nykyisin kallellaan oikealle (ovien suuntaan) ja aina kun tulee jyrkkä mutka, ne kallistuu entisestään ja takarenkaat ottavat kiinni koriin tai kori ottaa kiinni maahan. 
> 
> Tämä on todettavissa todella hyvin tuossa Uudenmaankadun risteyksessä, kun käännytään Hämeenkadulle. Ja sitten Nättinummessa kun ollaan, siellä on Eskonkadulla pari tiukkaa mutkaa, missä taas takarenkaat / kori ottaa kiinni. Se ääni on melkoisen huomattava. Ja en edes rupea puhumaan niistä pysähdysäänistä. Aina kun joku painaa stop nappia, soi joku piipperi 20 sekunnin ajan jotain Kiinan kansallismusiikkia, kuin 90-luvun kännyköissä ikään. Ja sitten aina kun bussi lähtee liikkeelle, se piippaa viisi kertaa jossain kuskilla... Joo. Kiina.
> 
> Ainiin, lisäyksenä että ainakin tiistaina menin ja tulin bussilla joka oli numeroitu 88:ksi. Jos siitä nyt jotain iloa on. Toinen lisäys kun muistin, se 88 rämisee ihan järkyttävästi toisinaan moottorin kohdalta. Ihan kuin siellä resonoisi jokin osa tai jokin moottoriin liittyvä. Se on sellainen nakuttava korkea ääni. Se häviää kun kierrokset nousee korkealle (yleensä ylämäessä, esim. torilta Nättinummeen mentäessä) ja sitten moottori on normaalin hiljainen. 
> 
> Ajattelin jos joku nyt osaisi valistaa tietämätöntä...


Nakuttava ääni on paineilmakompressori ja on huomattu, että kompressoritilasta tulee jonkin verran nakuttavaa ääntä. Ei nyt iso ääni ole, mutta kiinnittää huomiota. Ko ongelma on korjattu jo aika hyvin muissa paitsi 88:ssa, joka lähti tehtaalta ensimmäisenä.

Kuskeja pitää valistaa hieman vielä niijauksen käytössä. Mikäli niijaus unohtuu päälle, nousee auto suoraan vasta kun vauhti nousee tarpeeksi. Hiljaa ajettassa voi mennä vinossa. Eli liikkeelle lähtiessä tulisi ajoasento kuitata normaaliin asentoon.

Se kansallismusiikki on muuten vain 88:ssa ja jätettiin siihen tarkoituksella  :Wink:  5 piippausääntä on taas nopeustietoon tarvittavan ajopiirturin varoitusääni. Ko piirturin piippaukset ohjelmoidaan pois maanantaina, kun saadaan huoltokortti.

----------


## Topfer

Oujee. Kiitoksia selvennyksestä. Nähtävästi foorumin väkeen voi aina luottaa  :Smile: . Bussithan ovat kyllä matkustajan näkövinkkelistä todella hienoja ja toimivia kokonaisuuksia. Tänään kun torilla olin, niin pari vanhempaa miestä tuli oikein kyselemään kuskilta, että mikäs tämä tällainen bussi on, kun ei olla ennen nähty. Siinäpä sitten kuski pitkään kertoi kaikkea, tykkäsi ainakin tuosta ajokista (numero 8 oli kyseessä). Mut kiitoksia valistamisesta  :Smile: .

----------


## killerpop

Ja tässä muutama kuva 28:n kalustosta, 27.4.
Linjakilpien ikuistaminen onnistunee parhaiten todella hitailla suljinajoilla, käytännössä auton tarvitsisi olla pysähtynyt.

   
#78, #18, #88 ja #38

----------


## JSL

Muistelisin, että sama ominaisuus on myös flirttien matriisinäytöissä.

----------


## Kimble

Tässä pari juttua jotka minulle jäi mieleen ekan viikon GD-kyydeistä:

+ Toinen pysäkkinäyttö bussin takaosassa on erinomainen lisä.
+ Penkkien kiinnitysratkaisu tuo hienosti lisää tilaa kasseille ym.
+ En lyönyt kertaakaan päätäni takaovella!
+ Keskiosa tuntui hyvin tilavalta, en ehtinyt mittailla vielä kuitenkaan.

- Pysäkkinäyttöjen turhat kellonajat ja lämpötilat estävät monien pitkien kadunnimien näkymisen normaalikokoisina. Kello tai kännykkä on muutenkin kaikilla mukana.
- Pysähtymispyynnön lyhyt äänisignaali ei välillä kuulu ollenkaan matkustajille.
- Pienen led-näytön vierivä BUS STOPPING-teksti ei ole kelvollinen. Tämä oikeassa sivussa oleva näyttö jää pystytankojen taakse piiloon ja on hyvin kaukana takana istuvilta. Miksei STOP-tekstiä näy kahdessa isossa pysäkkinäytössä ollenkaan? Tähän mennessä vilkkuva iso led-STOP on ollut paras, Scalan pimeä STOP-teksti taas huonoin (palaneita lamppuja ei vaihdeta kyllin usein).
- Penkkien taustat ovat sellaista muovilaatua, joka kerää pölyä itseensä magneetinomaisesti. Melkoinen poikkeama totutuista materiaaleista. Toisessa päässä tässä suhteessa laadultaan ovat paljaat metallitaustaiset penkit, joista voi pyyhkiä huoletta vandaalien töhryt pois eivätkä ne ole yhtä alttiina veistelylle/naarmuille. Pölyiset penkit polvissa kiinni eivät ainakaan kohota matkustusmukavuutta.
- Ainakin yhdessä tuliterässä GD:ssä kone jyskytti raskaasti jyristen vapaalla valoissa.
- Ikkunan yläpuoliset muovilistat/paneelit repsottivat vähän paikoin - jo uutena.
- Ovet avautuvat hitaasti. Hitaammin kuin Scaloissa?

Ja ne pitkät piipitykset vain pääteasemille, pyydän ;-)

----------


## Lahti402

Tässä muutamia miinuksia, joita havaitsin. Tosin vasta pari matkustuskertaa takana, joten monta asiaa varmasti vielä huomaamatta.

- Miksi kuljettajan penkki on isketty kiinni lattianrajaan? Useinhan kuljettaja istuu hieman korkeammalla. Nyt kuski joutuu katsomaan epäergonomisesti oikealle yläviistoon jos haluaa ottaa sisään astuvaan matkustajaan katsekontaktin ja tervehtiä. Tämä on myös turvallisuuskysymys. Jos esim. yölinjalla tulee järjestyshäiriöitä, on kuljettajan turvallisuuden kannalta tärkeää, että istuu mahdollisimman ylhäällä jos tulee uhkaava tilanne. Huumehörhö kun tulee puukon kanssa uhkailemaan ja kuljettaja istuu puoli metriä häirikköä alempana kuopassa, on tilanne vaarallinen. Mielestäni mitä korkeammalla kuljettaja istuu, sitä turvallisempaa se on. Tähän kannattaisi kiinnittää huomiota, vaikka kuljettajan ergonomiasta ei välitettäisikään.

- Stop-merkki "bus stopping" on todella huomaamaton ja vaikea havaita ainakin huononäköisen kauempaa tolppien välistä. Merkkiääni on myös sellainen, että ainakaan ruuhkabussissa muun metelin läpi ei sitä kuule. Joutuu siis kääntelemään päätään, että menikö stop-merkin painallus läpi vai ei.

- Istuimet tuntuvat melko kovilta ja epämukavilta. Selkänoja on aivan liian matala. Esim. melko uudehkoissa Volvon busseissa on todella mukava istua, kun pehmeä penkki ylettyy niin korkealle, että päätään voi lepuuttaa sitä vasten. Ei onnistu nykyisissä penkeissä ollenkaan. Ovatko nämä myös normaalia kapeammat? Ehkä vieressäni istui tukevahko täti, koska tuntui siltä, että en mahdu ollenkaan istumaan hänen viereensä. Kiinlaisten standardit eivät välttämättä toimi Suomessa, jossa matkustaja voi olla 30 cm kiinalaista pidempi tai ainakin 20 kg lihavampi. Onko järkeä jättää rakoa kahden vierekkäisen penkin väliin? Parempi olisi, että ovat kiinni toisissaan, jolloin nämäkin muutama sentti saataisiin matkustajien matkustusmukavuutta parantamaan.

- Etupenkillä istuttaessa jatkuvat piippaukset kuulostavat turhilta. Mitähän kuljettajat miettivät, kun näitä kuuntelevat esim. 8 tuntia päivässä?

- Ovet voisivat avautua nopeammin

- Kaikissa busseissa tuntuu nykyään olevan kahdet portaat keskioven jälkeen. Aiemmin oli parempi huonojalkaisille, kun oli vain yksi porras. Olen myös huomannut, että nämä kaksi porrasta aiheuttavat sen, että moni ruuhkabussissa jää tukkimaan keskiosan eivätkä siirry takaosaan. Kuski sitten joutuu aamuruuhkassa huutamaan, että siirtykää ystävällisesti taakse asti. Johtuuko siitä, että ihmiset eivät jaksa nousta kahta porrasta tai sitten korkeuserosta johtuen eivät enää näe bussin takaosaan asti, että onko siellä tyhjiä penkkejä vai ei. Jäävät sitten "varmuudeksi" tukkimaan keskiosan käytävän kun siinä on mukavampi seisoa kuin takaosassa.

- Linjanumeron näyttö bussin ulkopuolella on huonompi kuin esim. bussilinjalla 1, jonka kilvet ovat loistavat. Huonompaan suuntaan on menty tai valittu siis kaiketi halvemman valmistajan huonompi tekniikka. Auringonvaloa vasten ei näe yhtä selvästi, että mitäs siellä nyt lukeekaan.

----------


## Topfer

Yhdessä 28:ssa, mallinumero en tosin nyt tiedä, on ainakin etuledirivistö rikki. Se kohta missä pitäisi olla numero, on silkkaa suttua. Kahdesti aamulla jo tullut vastaan kun töihin mennyt... en kyllä liikenteessä ehtinyt kattoa, että oliko sama rekkari vai ei. Ei vaan näytä hyvältä kun toisella käyttöviikolla on jo ledinäyttö valmis vaihtoon  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Eira

Kiinassa koottujen Golden Dragon-bussien melutaso on selvästi korkeampi kuin muiden. Eli hyvin lähellä desibelirajaa, jolloin on käytettävä kuulosuojaimia. Aiheesta Turku TV:n uutisissa tänään vielä 21.30 ja 22.30 kanavalta 20, tai videopätkänä tästä: http://kuvat.ts.fi/uutisvideot/luett...eot&h=uusimmat

----------


## JSL

Ollaanko siis Turussa vaan taas yksinomaan Simon kimpussa, kun ei ne Koiviston Citarotkaan mitään hiljasia olleet..  Kyllähän sitä vikaa löytyy muiltakin, tutkikaa vaikka miksi osan Nyholmin kuskeista palkkakuitissa lukee "Linjaliikenne Turkka Tuomi"  :Very Happy:  vaikka työsopimus on tehty Nyholm OY:n kanssa.

----------


## TEP70

> Kiinassa koottujen Golden Dragon-bussien melutaso on selvästi korkeampi kuin muiden. Eli hyvin lähellä desibelirajaa, jolloin on käytettävä kuulosuojaimia. Aiheesta Turku TV:n uutisissa tänään vielä 21.30 ja 22.30 kanavalta 20, tai videopätkänä tästä: http://kuvat.ts.fi/uutisvideot/luett...eot&h=uusimmat


Jopa on taas asiantuntijan tekemä juttu. Muistelisin, että Helsingissä oli aikoinaan keskustelua, kun autosarja 9912-9932 (Volvo 7000) osoittautui luvattua meluisammaksi ja muistelisin tuolloin mitatun arvon olleen 78 dB. 73 dB:stä on vielä varsin pitkä matka 85 dB:iin, kun 10 dB:n lisäys tarkoittaa äänen kymmenkertaistumista.  :Smile:  67 dB puolestaan kuulostaa epärealistisen alhaiselta.

----------


## TRe

Jäi jotenkin kaivelemaan ,joten näin Wikipedia

"Akustiikassa desibeliä käytetään äänenvoimakkuuden yksikkönä valittuun referenssiarvoon nähden.

Ihmisaistit ovat yleensä logaritmisia, niin kuuleminenkin. Se tarkoittaa, että äänenpaineen kymmenkertaistuminen tuntuu aina yhtä suurelta muutokselta: kasvu sadasta tuhanteen tuntuu yhtä suurelta kuin kasvu kymmenestä sataan. Ihmiskorvalle logaritminen desibeliasteikko siis sopii paremmin kuin pascalasteikko. Koska äänen teho on verrannollinen äänenpaineen neliöön, äänenpaineen kasvaminen kymmenkertaiseksi vastaa äänen tehon satakertaistumista eli kahdenkymmenen desibelin (2 belin) nousua. Äänenpaineen satakertaistuminen vastaa äänenvoimakkuuden 40 dB kasvua ja äänenpaineen tuhatkertaistuminen 60 dB kasvua jne."

----------


## Lahti402

Eilen kauppatorilla ihmettelin, kun Dragonista en päässytkään kauppatorilla ulos takaovesta. Kuljettajalle huudeltiin, että avaatko oven, mutta keskiovelle piti lopulta siirtyä ulos päästäkseen.

Mielenkiinnosta kävin ulkopuolelta katsomassa, että mikä oli syynä ongelmaan. Takaovi oli auennut ehkä 10-20 senttiä ja sitten vääntynyt/jumittunut kiinni kauppatorin katukivetykseen. Onko ovi asennettu liian alas tai muuten hullusti vai mistä on kyse? Ensimmäinen kerta kun näen tällaista.

Istuin taas normaalikokoisen ihmisen vieressä ja tuntui, että hankala oli mahtua viereiselle penkille. Onko joku mittaillut, että onko penkkien leveys normaalia kapeampi vai johtuuko ahtaudentunne penkkien erikoisesta muotoilusta? :Sad:

----------


## Lahti402

Valitusta valituksen perään, mutta tässä vielä yksi huono ominaisuus Dragoneista:

Keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin toisin kuin useimmissa muissa busseissa. Mitä harmia tästä sitten on? Esim. ruuhkabussissa aamuisin keskiosa on yleensä hyvin täynnä ja ihmisiä nojailee ovien vieressä seiniin ja penkkeihin. Matkustajien pitää siis varoa, etteivät seiso kohdassa, johon ovet avautuvat sisäänpäin. Ovien kohdalla voi siten seisoa vain keskellä lattiaa, ei reunoissa johon ovet avautuvat. Ruuhkabussissa ei ole lainkaan hyvä juttu.

Huomasin tästä ehkä syntyvän ongelman, kun linjan 28 kuljettaja huusi eilen eräälle matkustajalle, että "Voisitko siirtyä pois siitä kohtaa seisomasta/nojaamasta, kun en saa ovia muuten auki tai jäät oven väliin". Vuoro oli hiljainen iltavuoro ja vain muutama matkustaja kyydissä. Voi vain arvata, että mikä on tilanne kun ruuhkabussissa on vaikkapa 80 henkilöä kyydissä ja keskiosa täpötäynnä ihmisiä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Valitusta valituksen perään, mutta tässä vielä yksi huono ominaisuus Dragoneista:
> 
> Keskiovet aukeavat sisäänpäin toisin kuin useimmissa muissa busseissa. Mitä harmia tästä sitten on? Esim. ruuhkabussissa aamuisin keskiosa on yleensä hyvin täynnä ja ihmisiä nojailee ovien vieressä seiniin ja penkkeihin. Matkustajien pitää siis varoa, etteivät seiso kohdassa, johon ovet avautuvat sisäänpäin. Ovien kohdalla voi siten seisoa vain keskellä lattiaa, ei reunoissa johon ovet avautuvat. Ruuhkabussissa ei ole lainkaan hyvä juttu.


Minkä takia siinä keskioviaukossa yleensä pitää seisoa? Sehän haittaa ja hidastaa muiden matkustajien poistumista! Ja onko siinä oikeasti mukava seisoa tönittävänä...?

Viime viikonloppuna olin keikalla Turussa ja pääsin hieman näitä kinuskeja tutkailemaan lähempää.
Varsin tukevan tuntuinen auto, jossa sai ihan hyvää kyytiä ainakin auton takaosassa. Eikä minusta sisämelu tuntunut haittaavalta. Ulospäin kyllä lähtee yllättävän voimakasta pörinää. Ehkäpä pakoputkisto pitäisi suunnitella toisin.
Se mikä häiritsee pahasti muuten hyvännäköisessä kokonaisuudessa on epäsiisti viimeistely. Sisällä ikkunoiden reunuksen ovat miten sattuu vinossa paikallaan. Ovet vinossa paikoillaan, tiivisteiden välistä näkyy ulos. Ulkopellitys näytti paikka paikoin käsivaralla leikatulta yms.
Eli jos haaveissa on yrittää saada näitä vaikkapa Saksaan kaupaksi, viimeistelyyn on huomattavasti panostettava enemmän!
Viimeistelyä voidaan pitää auton käyntikorttina. Jos auton viimeistely on suurpiirteisesti tehty, voi hyvällä syyllä epäillä, että suurpiirteisyys jatkuu myös ulospäin näkymättömissä auton rakenteissa. No, aika näyttää, miten kestävät.

----------


## Lahti402

Normaalisti keskioven viereen ei tietenkään kannata jäädä seisomaan. Aamun ruuhkabussissa on vaan se tilanne, että jonkun on usein *pakko* seistä siinä, kun linjuri on täpötäynnä. Silloin oikeasti haittaa paljonkin jos ovet aukeavat sisäänpäin ja ihmiset saavat joka pysäkillä varoa, että jalka ei jää aukeavan oven väliin.

Monesti bussi on syksyisin niin täynnä, että kaikki matkustajat eivät edes mahdu kyytiin linjan puolivälin jälkeen. Silloin on vähän pakko seistä siinä oven vieressä kun kuljettaja huutaa, että tiivistäkää siellä käytävällä, olkaa hyvät.

Ei tule heti mieleen yhtään järkevää syytä, että miksi ovi ei aukeaisi ulospäin (kuten lähes kaikissa uusissa busseissa), mitä haittaa tästä olisi...

----------


## hmikko

Itse olen jäänyt parina päivänä kaipailemaan 32/42:n reitille niveltä tai ratikkaa, kun telibussit ovat keskellä päivää klo 12 -14 aikoihin niin täynnä, että kuski joutui jättämään matkustajia pysäkeille. Jossain muussa nettikeskustelussa Turun ratikkahanke todettiin turhaksi sillä perusteella, että bussillakaan ei kulje kuin koululaiset ja vanhukset. Voin todeta, että ainakin tällä reitillä oli aivan kaikki kansanosat aikuisia miehiä myöten edustettuna, eikä ruuhka edes johtunut koululaisten kevätretkistä, joita niitäkin ryhmiä keskustan pysäkeillä näkyi. Minulla ei juuri ole kokemusta 32/42:sta varsinaiseen aamu- tai iltaruuhka-aikaan, mutta näiden havaintojen perustella silloin ei ainakaan täydempää voi olla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

No, Turun kaupunginvaltuustohan on jo 14.12.2009 päättänyt toteuttaa 32/42 reitille Varissuon suuntaan raitiotien, joskin toki laajoin ehdoin, joiden täyttyminen riippuu mm. seuraavien (tai sitä seuraavien) eduskuntavaalien tuloksesta. 

Juuri siksihän raitioteitä tehdään, että saadaan pukumiehet käyttämään joukkoliikennettä.

Nivelautot ovat nykyisin Suomessa ongelmallisia, koska ne ovat kalliimpia kuin teliautot sekä hankkia että ylläpitää, ja ne eivät tarjoa lisää istumapaikkoja. Tästä löytyy tietoa muualta foorumilla.

Muut nettikeskustelut ovat aika merkityksettömiä tässä asiassa, ei niissä päätetä Turun joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## hmikko

> Nivelautot ovat nykyisin Suomessa ongelmallisia, koska ne ovat kalliimpia kuin teliautot sekä hankkia että ylläpitää, ja ne eivät tarjoa lisää istumapaikkoja.


Seisomapaikka bussissa edistäisi kuitenkin matkantekoa enemmän kuin seisomapaikka pysäkillä. 32/42:n nykyiselle reitille ei vissiin tosin nivelet sovi kunnolla vaikka rahaa olisikin.

Tiedän toki, että satunnaisella nettipulinalla ei ole sen enempää merkitystä, mutta empiiristen havaintojen valossa voi ainakin asenteellisimpien kommenttien todeta olevan kukkua.

----------


## Care

> Normaalisti keskioven viereen ei tietenkään kannata jäädä seisomaan. Aamun ruuhkabussissa on vaan se tilanne, että jonkun on usein *pakko* seistä siinä, kun linjuri on täpötäynnä. Silloin oikeasti haittaa paljonkin jos ovet aukeavat sisäänpäin ja ihmiset saavat joka pysäkillä varoa, että jalka ei jää aukeavan oven väliin.
> 
> Monesti bussi on syksyisin niin täynnä, että kaikki matkustajat eivät edes mahdu kyytiin linjan puolivälin jälkeen. Silloin on vähän pakko seistä siinä oven vieressä kun kuljettaja huutaa, että tiivistäkää siellä käytävällä, olkaa hyvät.
> 
> Ei tule heti mieleen yhtään järkevää syytä, että miksi ovi ei aukeaisi ulospäin (kuten lähes kaikissa uusissa busseissa), mitä haittaa tästä olisi...


Olen samaa mieltä, että ovet todellakin voisi aueta ulospäin. Menee vähän off-topic mutta esim. anderssonin Crossway Le:ssä myös etuovet aukeavat ulospäin kuin muissa busseissa aukeaa sisäänpäin. Pitäisi sinääkin kun bussiin menee niin aina varoa etuovea. http://oyanderssonab.fi/images/irisbus.jpg

----------


## Scania-111

Reissasin nyt noissa 28-linjan GD busseissa jokin aika sitten ja pääsin oikein "ihailemaan" autoa sisältä ajossa. Huomioita matkan aikana. 

- Kone jyrisee takapäässä kun viimeistä päivää (meteli).
- Bus Stopping edessä on lähinnä vitsi, varsinkin aluksi kun teksti syttyy niin hetken yhtä punasta pikselimössöä. Eipä olisi iso satsaus asentaa kunnon PYSÄHTYY/STANNAR (STOP) johonkin käytävän keskikohdille.
- Digipiirturi piipittää edelleen autoissa lähes jatkuvasti.
- Seinäpinnat aivan liian vaaleat, nyt jo mustuneet ja sormenjälkiä mustanaan.
- Auto ei korjaa asentoaan itse kunnolla, vaan kuljettaja joutuu "nostamaan" koria esim. jyrkissä mutkissa. Muuten auton helmat raappaavat tietä ajaessa.

Korjauksia tiedossa:
- Takaoven ohjuritappi siirretään auton alta eri paikkaan, koska tappi osunut katukivetyksiin toistuvasti - josta seuraa takaoven vääntyminen.
Tässä lienee myös osasyy ihmeteltyyn keskiovi ratkaisuun, eli haluttu välttää niidenkin vääntyminen.
- Keulalinjakilvet menevät uusiksi.

Eli osa näitä huomiota mitä muutkin tehneet. Ellei GD-Bus todellakaan pysty parempaan, niin lienee ainakin Euroopan "valloitus" turha haave.

----------


## JSL

Eilen, sunnuntaina kävin ekaa kertaa koeistumassa lohikäärmeessä. Paremmalta kyyti tuntui kuin eurooppalaisissa uusissa katureissa.

----------


## Eira

> Reissasin nyt noissa 28-linjan GD busseissa jokin aika sitten ja pääsin oikein "ihailemaan" autoa sisältä ajossa. Huomioita matkan aikana. 
> - Bus Stopping edessä on lähinnä vitsi, varsinkin aluksi kun teksti syttyy niin hetken yhtä punasta pikselimössöä. Eipä olisi iso satsaus asentaa kunnon PYSÄHTYY/STANNAR (STOP) johonkin käytävän keskikohdille.


Ei olisi varmaankaan iso homma kytkeä piuhat niin, että STOP -teksti vilkkuisi molempien pysäkki/kello/lämpötilanäyttöjen lämpötilan paikalla. Näkyisi hyvin bussin takaosaankin, eikä tarvittaisi uusia kalliita näyttötauluja. Lämpötilan kerkiää aivan hyvin toteamaan silloin, kun bussi ei ole pysähtymässä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Andersson on tilannut 10 kpl 14,8 metrisiä GD Bus teliautoja. Autoissa on Webasto ilmastointi, peruutuskamera, ZF akselit, ZF automaattivaihdelaatikko, ZF ohjausjärjestelmä, Wabco jarrujärjestelmä, DVD järjestelmä kahdella näytöllä jne.


Kertokaapa minulle, että miten nuo Golden Dragonit ovat siellä Turun suunnalla toimineet, kun minulla ei ole kokonaiskäsitystä asiasta.
Haluaisin tietää, kun niitä on tulossa syksyllä myös HSL-alueelle.

----------


## dreamy83

> Kertokaapa minulle, että miten nuo Golden Dragonit ovat siellä Turun suunnalla toimineet, kun minulla ei ole kokonaiskäsitystä asiasta.
> Haluaisin tietää, kun niitä on tulossa syksyllä myös HSL-alueelle.


Alkuaikoina ovet toimivat kovin hitaasti, mutta nuo on nyt säädetty ja toimivat mielestäni varsin kohtalaisesti. Omalle kohdalleni ei ole osunut myöskään mitään sellaisia, että vuoro olisi jäänyt ajamatta näillä linjoilla, joissa näitä GD-busseja on ollut käytössä. Ja näin matkustajana käytän päivittäin tällaisia linjoja. Se mikä alkuun hiukan ärsytti, oli tämä kemikaalilöyhkä, mikä ainakin joissakin autoissa oli melkoinen. Tämä on tosin hieman havaintojeni mukaan lievittynyt.

Viime kesänä GD ilmastointi oli suorastaan loistava, varsinkin täydehkössä Ruisrock-bussissa tuo oli mainio homma. Lisäksi autojen kaksi isoa pysäkkinäyttöä ovat hyviä. Tietysti nämä aparaatit vaikuttavat rämisevän melkoisesti. Mutta minusta varsin kehityskelpoisia autoja.

----------


## Eira

> Lisäksi autojen kaksi isoa pysäkkinäyttöä ovat hyviä.


Tietysti pysäkkinäytöt ovat hyviä, mutta usein pahasti jälkijunassa, tai oikeammin jälkibussissa. Esimerkiksi Niitunniskantien pysäkillä bussi joutuu usein tekemään äkkijarrutuksen tai jättämään vasta seuraavalle pysäkille, vaikka piippaisi samalla hetkellä kun nimi ilmestyy tauluun. Ilmeisesti kuskit ajavat tässä kohtaa liian lujaa, eivätkä ennakoi että joku voisi jäädä pois.

Muissa kaupungeissa uusi pysäkki ilmestyy heti edellisen pysäkin jälkeen. Ei ole mitään järkeä näyttää pysäkkiä, joka on jo ohitettu.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä sitä nappia pitää ajoissa painaa, eikä odotella mitään Kadun nimeä näytöille. Tuskin tuohon kohtaan ihan uusia kulkijoita yhtenään tulee - ja voihan kuljettajalta aina kysyä, jos ei tiedä missä itse on! Monet äkkijarrutukset vältettäisiin myös sillä, että matkustajat vaivautuisivat näyttämään reippaasti merkkiä pysäkiltä, tarvittaessa valon kera. Etenkin seutulinjoilla jatkuva riesa - vaikka asiasta sanoisi joka ikinen kerta. Tänään oli muuten ehjän tuntuinen lohikäärme no.58, kun matkustelin 28:lla. Aurakatukin noustiin ilman pelkoa, että voima loppuu ennenkuin ylämäki. Ovet toimi, eikä ylimääräisiä pärinöitä kuulunut. Auto oli suorassa, eikä perä laahannut maata.

----------

